# Day 23 does she look good?



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Jul 12, 2020)

First time grow outdoor


----------



## TheSadBadGrower (Jul 12, 2020)

Chi11yWi11y1! said:


> First time grow outdoor


Looks fine. Have you thought about any modifications like topping?


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Jul 13, 2020)

TheSadBadGrower said:


> Looks fine. Have you thought about any modifications like topping?


I wanted to wait until day 30 to top is that good?


----------



## TheSadBadGrower (Jul 13, 2020)

Chi11yWi11y1! said:


> I wanted to wait until day 30 to top is that good?


I normally top between the 4th and 5th node...that's normally about 2-3 weeks from seed. I would do it sooner then later so she can recover a little bit. Being outside and where you are located....time can be of the essence.


----------



## Carty (Jul 26, 2020)

The plant looks to be lacking  Nitrogen.   Is your growth kinda slow and stunted?   Just trying to help,  and yes,

she needs to grow a little more before topping her..  best of luck


----------

